# Steam Sale: Entdeckungsaktion 2014 mit Tausenden Rabatten gestartet



## MichaelBonke (26. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Sale: Entdeckungsaktion 2014 mit Tausenden Rabatten gestartet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Sale: Entdeckungsaktion 2014 mit Tausenden Rabatten gestartet


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. November 2014)

Das neue design von steam verwirrt mich  Wo sind die 8 Stunden Angebote, welche sind die Tagesangebote ?


----------



## Spassbremse (26. November 2014)

Ja, geht mir genauso. Das neue Design nervt! 

Es ist imho alles viel unübersichtlicher, als das vorher der Fall war.


----------



## Cityboy (26. November 2014)

Mist... irgendwie kann ich mich nicht entscheiden... meine Wunschkandidaten wären Devinty OS, Watchdogs und Wasteland 2 .. aber hab so im Berreich von 20 Euro gerechnet und da ich grade mal  50 Euro zu Verfügung habe, bin ich am übelegen ob ich mir das Geld lieber für den Weihnachts Sale aufsparen sollte... Zumal Watchdogs plus Addons dann doch wieder über 40 Euro beanspruchen würde und ich dann nicht unbedingt von Schnäpchenfang reden könnte. Anderseits.. was man(n) hat das hat man(n)... Mist! Ich weiß nicht wie ich mich entscheiden soll.


----------



## golani79 (26. November 2014)

Glaube, mit Divinity OS oder Wasteland 2 hättest auf alle Fälle länger Unterhaltung, als mit WD.
Wenns grad knapp ist, würd ich mir an deiner Stelle eins von denen holen und WD evtl. im Weihnachtsdeal.

Ich werd wohl bei Ethan Carter zugreifen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. November 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Mist... irgendwie kann ich mich nicht entscheiden... meine Wunschkandidaten wären Devinty OS, Watchdogs und Wasteland 2 .. aber hab so im Berreich von 20 Euro gerechnet und da ich grade mal  50 Euro zu Verfügung habe, bin ich am übelegen ob ich mir das Geld lieber für den Weihnachts Sale aufsparen sollte... Zumal Watchdogs plus Addons dann doch wieder über 40 Euro beanspruchen würde und ich dann nicht unbedingt von Schnäpchenfang reden könnte. Anderseits.. was man(n) hat das hat man(n)... Mist! Ich weiß nicht wie ich mich entscheiden soll.



kaufs in einem keystore, wesentlich billiger. Wenn du denen nicht traust, warte, 50% ist nicht berauschend, da geht noch einiges. Evil within ist 66% down und es ist 2 Monate oder so alt. Watch dogs ist lange raus, das geht noch runter.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das neue design von steam verwirrt mich  Wo sind die 8 Stunden Angebote, welche sind die Tagesangebote ?



Geht mir genauso. Wäre cool wenn man zwischen dem alten und neuen wählen könnte  

Die Angebote die ich spontan gesehen habe, sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus. Muss nachher mal noch einen genaueren Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## Cityboy (26. November 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Glaube, mit Divinity OS oder Wasteland 2 hättest auf alle Fälle länger Unterhaltung, als mit WD.
> Wenns grad knapp ist, würd ich mir an deiner Stelle eins von denen holen und WD evtl. im Weihnachtsdeal.
> 
> Ich werd wohl bei Ethan Carter zugreifen


Yo, .. hab ich auch so in die Richtung gedacht... zumal Divinity OS noch in die Tagesaktion reinrutschen könnte... dann lohnt es sich vielleicht auch. Momentan kostet es ja 32 Euro... ok ich denke ich warte standhaft auf die anderen Tagesangebote.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. November 2014)

Ich liebäugle mit "Mordors Schatten", "South Park: Stick of Truth" und "Age of Wonders III".

Mal sehen, ob das die nächsten Tage noch im "Feature" ist.


----------



## golani79 (26. November 2014)

Haha .. mit South Park hatte ich ziemlich viel Spaß - lohnt sich!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. November 2014)

Gibt es überhaupt 8 Stunden Angebote?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

Weiss einer welches Spiel sich rechts oben in der Ecke der in 23 Stunden endenden Aktion verbirgt? Wird kein Titel angezeigt weil nicht in Deutschland verfügbar, und das Bild sieht eigentlich ziemlich harmlos aus...

Hmm... *The Stanley Parable* und *The Wolf among us* reizen mich, letzters könnte aber im Winter Sale vieleicht noch einen Tick günstiger werden...


----------



## Spassbremse (26. November 2014)

Also wenn Du oller Geizfrickel jetzt bei 7,81 € zauderst, weil Du es im X-Mas Sale für vielleicht 5,99 € bekommst, krieg ich gleich Ausschlag. 

Soll ich Dir das Ding giften, Du Notleidender?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Also wenn Du oller Geizfrickel jetzt bei 7,81 € zauderst, weil Du es im X-Mas Sale für vielleicht 5,99 € bekommst, krieg ich gleich Ausschlag.
> 
> Soll ich Dir das Ding giften, Du Notleidender?


Nö, nö, ich hab Geduld. Aber dir gifte ich gleich ne Salbe... Für deinen Ausschlag, du verstehst? ^^

Außerdem: Was hast du gegen 5,99€? Ist doch eine schöne Zahl.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. November 2014)

Bei Preisunterschieden, die sich im Promillebereich eines gewöhnlichen Monatsnettolohns bewegen, macht man sich doch keinen Kopf.

Das ist genauso, als ob man sich 10 Tuben Senf kauft, nur weil der aktuell 20 Cent billiger ist, als normal... 

Aber möglicherweise ist das bei Dir ja eine "Berufskrankheit", so wie bei Herrn Lohse.


----------



## Zapped (26. November 2014)

Das Neue Design ist echt nicht so pralle

zum Glück kann man es sich hier das ganze etwas übersichtlicher anzeigen lassen,
und hier auf der Steam Seite mit den Dollar preisen, falls man vergleichen möchte, oder sich anschauen was einem als deutscher wieder vorenthalten wird.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Weiss einer welches Spiel sich rechts oben in der Ecke der in 23 Stunden endenden Aktion verbirgt? Wird kein Titel angezeigt weil nicht in Deutschland verfügbar, und das Bild sieht eigentlich ziemlich harmlos aus...
> 
> Hmm... *The Stanley Parable* und *The Wolf among us* reizen mich, letzters könnte aber im Winter Sale vieleicht noch einen Tick günstiger werden...



Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land nicht zur Verfügung. Mehr lese ich da auch nicht.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Weiss einer welches Spiel sich rechts oben in der Ecke der in 23 Stunden endenden Aktion verbirgt? Wird kein Titel angezeigt weil nicht in Deutschland verfügbar, und das Bild sieht eigentlich ziemlich harmlos aus...
> 
> Hmm... *The Stanley Parable* und *The Wolf among us* reizen mich, letzters könnte aber im Winter Sale vieleicht noch einen Tick günstiger werden...



Wenn du an motion sickness leidest kann ich Stanley Parabel nicht empehlen 


Wolf among us ist episch und kannst für den preis sofort kaufen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Bei Preisunterschieden, die sich im Promillebereich eines gewöhnlichen Monatsnettolohns bewegen, macht man sich doch keinen Kopf.
> 
> Das ist genauso, als ob man sich 10 Tuben Senf kauft, nur weil der aktuell 20 Cent billiger ist, als normal...
> 
> Aber möglicherweise ist das bei Dir ja eine "Berufskrankheit", so wie bei Herrn Lohse.


Kein Stück. Ich mach mir nix aus Senf...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wenn du an motion sickness leidest kann ich Stanley Parabel nicht empehlen


Ich leide weder daran noch an Epelepsie oder andere durch Videospiele hervorrufende Gebrechen. ^^


Wynn schrieb:


> Wolf among us ist episch und kannst für den preis sofort kaufen


Telltale eben... Der Name bürgt für 1a-Spieleunterhaltung...

Aber wirklich, so dringend muss ich beide Titel echt nicht haben... Durch die ganzen Key-Geschenke vieler Forenuser ist meine Steam-Bibliothek in kürzester Zeit um fast 10 Titel größer geworden. Ich sollte vor weiterer Sammlerei was Vernüftigeres machen... Vielleicht... Spielen?!


----------



## Zapped (26. November 2014)

Das Spiel was "wir" nicht sehen ist Dead Island


----------



## gornhador (26. November 2014)

Erst Sale auf GoG... Dann begann der Cyber Monday und nun Steam Sale ... Wie zur Hölle soll man sich das am Ende des Monats leisten können??


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Ich hab zugeschlagen. Muß mich aber einbremsen. Aber bei dem Nachlaß bei Lords of the Fallen konnte ich genauso wenig Nein sagen wie bei Outlast, Don´t Starve, Tales from the Borderlands, Game of Thrones und Randal´s Monday. Ich hasse Sales.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. November 2014)

Leider fehlt es mir grad an Kohle... ach man... -.- 

Sales, wenn man keine Kohle hat, sind wie Pornos...toll anzusehen, man kann darauf ejakulieren. Aber es bleibt die Erkenntnis, dass es einem doch nichts bringt, außer Scheuerwunden am Penis.


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Hab auch gleich Black Mirror komplett gemacht, Jack Keane 1/2 geholt...... Menno. Wieso gibts so viele Sales und soo viele Angebote.


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab auch gleich Black Mirror komplett gemacht, Jack Keane 1/2 geholt...... Menno. Wieso gibts so viele Sales und soo viele Angebote.



tja, das alte hamster-problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

rechne vielleicht mal zusammen, wie viel spielzeit du jetzt schon zusammengekauft hast und ob es überhaupt irgendwie realistisch ist, deinen pile of shame auch nur halbwegs abzuarbeiten. nur kaufen, weil es billig ist, ist irgendwie auch rausgeschmissenes geld, wenn man die meisten sachen eh nie zockt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab auch gleich Black Mirror komplett gemacht, Jack Keane 1/2 geholt...... Menno. Wieso gibts so viele Sales und soo viele Angebote.


War* Black Mirror* dort günstiger als bei GreenManGaming ?


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Weiß ich nicht genau. Aber bei 60% Nachlaß hab ich nicht gefackelt. Pro Teil EUR 3,99. Teil 1 hatte ich aber schon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht genau. Aber bei 60% Nachlaß hab ich nicht gefackelt. Pro Teil EUR 3,99. Teil 1 hatte ich aber schon.


Ich sag's ungern, aber bei dem Außerirdischen hättest du noch mehr sparen können...

Deal of the Day


----------



## MichaelG (26. November 2014)

Tja blöd gelaufen. Aber es sind ja insgesamt nur 2-3 EUR mehr. Geht noch.


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2014)

Hmm, The Evil Within werde ich für den Preis evtl. mitnehmen, kann ja noch einmal drüber schlafen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. November 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Hmm, The Evil Within werde ich für den Preis evtl. mitnehmen, kann ja noch einmal drüber schlafen.



Habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Dann habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, die ich mir jetzt immer stelle: Brauchst du das wirklich/ ist das ein Spiel das du anderen vorziehen würdest, da deine Zeit begrenzt ist. Und wenn ich noch die bösen Framerate Probleme mit einrechne, war die Antwort nein, auch wenn es nur 20€ kostet


----------



## AC3 (27. November 2014)

Es wird immer behauptet es seien nur "alte" Games in den Sales die keiner haben will.

Das stimmt so nicht wie man sieht.

Watch Dogs 
Evil Within
Lords of the Fallen 

...kamen alle 2014 raus und sind nicht übel.
Mit aktuellen Patches auch alle einwandfrei funktionstüchtig.


----------



## ChiefScharief (27. November 2014)

Da merkt man halt, wie uns die Hersteller bei Release mit Preisen die viel zu hoch sind verarschen:
Release: 70 Euro (PC 50,-)
2 Monate später: 30 euro??

Kann ja nicht sein


----------



## WhieRippie (27. November 2014)

30 Euro für Watch Dogs? Da gibt man bei Google mal Watch Dogs Key ein und bekommt es für nen 10er! Immernoch zu teuer!


----------



## Spassbremse (27. November 2014)

Kann schon sein, denn Preise richten sich nun mal nach Angebot und Nachfrage.

Und wenn ein Angebot eben auf zu geringe Nachfrage trifft, muss und wird der Anbieter den Preis absenken, um Nachfrage zu generieren.


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Dann habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, die ich mir jetzt immer stelle: Brauchst du das wirklich/ ist das ein Spiel das du anderen vorziehen würdest, da deine Zeit begrenzt ist. Und wenn ich noch die bösen Framerate Probleme mit einrechne, war die Antwort nein, auch wenn es nur 20€ kostet


Brauchen nicht, nein. Und was ich gesehen habe, hat mich auch nicht restlos überzeugen können, weshalb ich es _sicher nicht _zum Vollpreis kaufen wollte. Naja, ich bin immer noch unschlüssig. In der Tat habe ich noch diverse Spiele auf Halde.


----------



## speckbro (27. November 2014)

ich würde mir gerne arma 3 zulegen, aber das war schon mal 50% billiger und jetzt nur 35%. Also werd ich wohl noch warten


----------



## Worrel (27. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Weiss einer welches Spiel sich rechts oben in der Ecke der in 23 Stunden endenden Aktion verbirgt? Wird kein Titel angezeigt weil nicht in Deutschland verfügbar, und das Bild sieht eigentlich ziemlich harmlos aus...


Bei solchen Fragen einfach hier schauen:
Steam (Österreich) oder Steam (US)

Dead Island btw


----------



## Schalkmund (27. November 2014)

Lohnt sich CS:GO wenn man schon CSS hat?


----------



## Fireball8 (27. November 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Lohnt sich CS:GO wenn man schon CSS hat?



Also ich kann nur vom Standpunkt "vorher noch nie ein CS gezockt" sprechen, aber für mich hat sich der Kauf vor 4 Wochen definitiv gelohnt. Zocke im Moment nichts anderes mehr 
Und meine Kumpels sind alle von CSS auf GO umgestiegen und meinten, dass es sich definitiv gelohnt hat. Weiß nicht, ob dir das jetzt groß hilft, aber die sind durchweg positiv gestimmt 

MfG Fireball


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2014)

WhieRippie schrieb:


> 30 Euro für Watch Dogs? Da gibt man bei Google mal Watch Dogs Key ein und bekommt es für nen 10er! Immernoch zu teuer!



Steam darf anders als andere Websiten die Preis der Spiele nicht selbst ändern sie dürfen nur Rabatte geben die vom Hersteller abgesegnet sind und sie dürfen auch den Preis des Produktes nicht senken erst wenn der Hersteller es erlaubt


----------



## battschack (27. November 2014)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur vom Standpunkt "vorher noch nie ein CS gezockt" sprechen, aber für mich hat sich der Kauf vor 4 Wochen definitiv gelohnt. Zocke im Moment nichts anderes mehr
> Und meine Kumpels sind alle von CSS auf GO umgestiegen und meinten, dass es sich definitiv gelohnt hat. Weiß nicht, ob dir das jetzt groß hilft, aber die sind durchweg positiv gestimmt
> 
> MfG Fireball




Also ich z.B komm mit cs go überhaupt nicht klar. Und zocke css seit es erschienen ist. Ist einfach das beste teil finde ich^^


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2014)

wie war das jetzt?
gibts für wolfenstein einen funktionierenden uncut-patch?
oder langt es die ungeschnittene version nur einmal per vpn zu aktivieren?


----------



## gin0v4 (28. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie war das jetzt?
> gibts für wolfenstein einen funktionierenden uncut-patch?
> oder langt es die ungeschnittene version nur einmal per vpn zu aktivieren?



Ich habe zum release ne uncut version gekauft und muss jedes mal wenn ich das spiel starte per vpn online sein - wenn ich ohne vpn steam starte wird das spiel gar nicht erst in meiner liste angezeigt


----------



## Monalye (28. November 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, denn Preise richten sich nun mal nach Angebot und Nachfrage.
> 
> Und wenn ein Angebot eben auf zu geringe Nachfrage trifft, muss und wird der Anbieter den Preis absenken, um Nachfrage zu generieren.





ChiefScharief schrieb:


> Da merkt man halt, wie uns die Hersteller bei Release mit Preisen die viel zu hoch sind verarschen:
> Release: 70 Euro (PC 50,-)
> 2 Monate später: 30 euro??
> 
> Kann ja nicht sein



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es nur wegen zu geringer Nachfrage ist, wurde "The Evil Within" wirklich zu wenig verkauft?? Ich beiße mir jedenfalls in den Hintern, habs mir erst vor 4 Wochen gekauft, um € 50,-- und war auch noch stolz darauf, das ich es billiger bekam als in anderen Läden, wo es rundherum noch mit € 59,90 angeschrieben war. Jetzt kostets über Steam € 20 , das tut schon verdammt weh... um die 30 Euro hätt ich mir was besseres gewusst, hätte ich gewartet. Aber wer rechnet ernsthaft mit so einem Preisnachlass direkt nach Release. Grausam...., ich gönne mir nur 1 - 2 Vollpreistitel im Jahr (dieses Jahr sogar 3: South Park, Wolfenstein und The Evil Within" ) und dann kommt sowas dabei raus  

Ich empfinde es als absolute Frechheit gegenüber Leuten, die vor noch 4 Wochen den Voll (Neu) Preis zahlen mussten, eine gemeine Verarschung der Käufer, die zu Release so mutig waren, ein eventuell fehlerhaftes Spiel, was The Evil Within definitiv war, gekauft zu haben! Man sagt ja noch nichts bei einem Preisnachlass von 5, vielleicht 10 Euro, nach der kurzen Zeit nach Release, die Zeit steht nicht still... aber € 30,- ist halt auch keine Hausnummer mehr


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. November 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es nur wegen zu geringer Nachfrage ist, wurde "The Evil Within" wirklich zu wenig verkauft?? Ich beiße mir jedenfalls in den Hintern, habs mir erst vor 4 Wochen gekauft, um € 50,-- und war auch noch stolz darauf, das ich es billiger bekam als in anderen Läden, wo es rundherum noch mit € 59,90 angeschrieben war. Jetzt kostets über Steam € 20 , das tut schon verdammt weh... um die 30 Euro hätt ich mir was besseres gewusst, hätte ich gewartet. Aber wer rechnet ernsthaft mit so einem Preisnachlass direkt nach Release. Grausam...., ich gönne mir nur 1 - 2 Vollpreistitel im Jahr (dieses Jahr sogar 3: South Park, Wolfenstein und The Evil Within" ) und dann kommt sowas dabei raus
> 
> Ich empfinde es als absolute Frechheit gegenüber Leuten, die vor noch 4 Wochen den Voll (Neu) Preis zahlen mussten, eine gemeine Verarschung der Käufer, die zu Release so mutig waren, ein eventuell fehlerhaftes Spiel, was The Evil Within definitiv war, gekauft zu haben! Man sagt ja noch nichts bei einem Preisnachlass von 5, vielleicht 10 Euro, nach der kurzen Zeit nach Release, die Zeit steht nicht still... aber € 30,- ist halt auch keine Hausnummer mehr



Wieso ist das frech, jeder der auch nur einen sale mitgemacht hat, weiß doch, dass solche Angebote kommen. Auch in keystores kostet TEW seit knapp 2 Wochen nur noch 20€.
Wer käuft denn da Vollpreis wenn ein sale vor der Tür steht? (Und wer kauft überhaupt noch Vollpreis?)

Also vielleicht nicht anderen die Schuld geben und smart einkaufen 

edit: Ist nicht böse oder gehässig gemeint, nur ein genereller Rat.


----------



## Monalye (28. November 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, denn Preise richten sich nun mal nach Angebot und Nachfrage.
> 
> Und wenn ein Angebot eben auf zu geringe Nachfrage trifft, muss und wird der Anbieter den Preis absenken, um Nachfrage zu generieren.





ChiefScharief schrieb:


> Da merkt man halt, wie uns die Hersteller bei Release mit Preisen die viel zu hoch sind verarschen:
> Release: 70 Euro (PC 50,-)
> 2 Monate später: 30 euro??
> 
> Kann ja nicht sein





Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wieso ist das frech, jeder der auch nur einen sale mitgemacht hat, weiß doch, dass solche Angebote kommen. Auch in keystores kostet TEW seit knapp 2 Wochen nur noch 20€.
> Wer käuft denn da Vollpreis wenn ein sale vor der Tür steht? (Und wer kauft überhaupt noch Vollpreis?)
> 
> Also vielleicht nicht anderen die Schuld geben und smart einkaufen
> ...



Andere Vollpreistitel kosten über 2 Monate lang den Neupreis, ich kaufe ja, wann immer es geht, Retailversionen der Spiele, weil ich sie gerne sammle.  Da seh ich das natürlich gut, wenn ich beim Libro oder sonstwo vor dem Regal stehe und die Spiele alle nebeneinander stehen. Grad ein The Evil Within hätte ich nie runterladen wollen... obwohl bei nur mehr 20 Euro eineinhalb Monate nach Release, hätt ich das auch in Kauf genommen.

Ich find es dennoch Sch**** wie die Publisher da mit Leuten umgehen, denen das Spiel den Vollpreis wert war. Ich hatte schon das ganze Jahr auf The Evil Within gewartet, vom ersten Tag an, an dem ich von dem Spiel gehört hatte, war für mich klar, das das ein must-have-Titel für mich ist. Ich vergleiche die Preise im Internet nicht, seh nur, wenn es auf Steam verbilligt ist, ansonsten verfolge ich die Retailpreise im Laden. Da kostet das DLC von D3 immer noch unwesentlich weniger als zum Release, ein Civilization, ein AC Unity, alle noch Vollpreis..., die graben dem Retail-Markt offenen Auges ihr eigenes Grab.... oder zählen auf Sammler wie mich, die ein Spiel gerne mit Handbuch und Disks in den Händen halten möchten und ein ansprechendes Cover, das sich gut auf dem Regal macht. The Evil Within steht zb. ganz vorne, weil es echt cool aussieht..... 20 Euro, so eine Frechheit 

Ich musste allerdings erst unlängst staunen, als ich das Red Faction Armageddon beim Cosmos um €29,90 gesehen hatte... wer das noch zu dem Preis kauft ist echt selber schuld


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2014)

Also, bei The Evil Within war ich auch überrascht und auch ein wenig verärgert, aber mehr über mich, weil ich es kurz nach Release für "nur" 44€ als Retail gekauft hab (ich schmeiss keinem ausländischen Staat durch einen BilligKey-Kauf eines dort ansässigen Händlers Steuern in den Rachen), aber bisher nur eine Stunde gespielt hab - irgendwie kam immer was dazwischen, oder die Stimmung passte nicht... 

Was mich heute ein wenig reizt ist ja Rome 2 für 14€... aber ich glaub das sind mir bei dem Total War-Teil einfach ZU viele Provinzen&co, das ist mir irgendwie zu wuselig, zudem ist es dann sehr schwer, zu merken, ob man nun gut voran kommt oder an sich viel zu lahm ist, was den Fortschritt beim Erobern von Provinzen angeht...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2014)

Wie immer solltet ihr aber, wenn ihr ein Spiel kaufen wollt, dann mit anderen Plattformen vergleichen. The Evil Within gibt es mit dem 20% Rabatt Code auf Green Man Gaming z.B. schon für 13,60€ (Siehe Schnäppchen-Thread hier im Forum).


----------



## Spassbremse (28. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was mich heute ein wenig reizt ist ja Rome 2 für 14€... aber ich glaub das sind mir bei dem Total War-Teil einfach ZU viele Provinzen&co, das ist mir irgendwie zu wuselig, zudem ist es dann sehr schwer, zu merken, ob man nun gut voran kommt oder an sich viel zu lahm ist, was den Fortschritt beim Erobern von Provinzen angeht...



Bei Rome 2 gibt's afaik kein Zeitlimit, insofern ist es doch egal. Ich war aber bislang immer im ersten Jahrhundert n. Chr. fertig mit meinen Missionszielen und habe dann nicht weitergespielt, insofern keine Garantie. 

Ein "Erobern und halten sie x Provinzen bis Runde y" gibt es aber definitiv nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2014)

Einfach die bisherigen von Angriffen gefährdeten Gebiete mit Truppen absichern, Streitmächte aufbauen, forschen und mit den weiteren Truppen erobern. Es ist ja nicht wie bei Civilisation, wo man das ganze in einem von der Anzahl her eng gesteckten Rundenkorsett erreichen muß. Und mit cleverer Forschung (technischer Überlegenheit) und entsprechendem Vorgehen (sprich Nutzung der Stärken der einzelnen Truppenkontingente unter Vermeidung der Schwächen) klappt es auch dann mit den Angriffen bzw. der Verteidigung ziemlich gut.

Halt nach dem klassischen Total War Schema.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. November 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Andere Vollpreistitel kosten über 2 Monate lang den Neupreis, ich kaufe ja, wann immer es geht, Retailversionen der Spiele, weil ich sie gerne sammle.  Da seh ich das natürlich gut, wenn ich beim Libro oder sonstwo vor dem Regal stehe und die Spiele alle nebeneinander stehen. Grad ein The Evil Within hätte ich nie runterladen wollen... obwohl bei nur mehr 20 Euro eineinhalb Monate nach Release, hätt ich das auch in Kauf genommen.
> 
> Ich find es dennoch Sch**** wie die Publisher da mit Leuten umgehen, denen das Spiel den Vollpreis wert war. Ich hatte schon das ganze Jahr auf The Evil Within gewartet, vom ersten Tag an, an dem ich von dem Spiel gehört hatte, war für mich klar, das das ein must-have-Titel für mich ist. Ich vergleiche die Preise im Internet nicht, seh nur, wenn es auf Steam verbilligt ist, ansonsten verfolge ich die Retailpreise im Laden. Da kostet das DLC von D3 immer noch unwesentlich weniger als zum Release, ein Civilization, ein AC Unity, alle noch Vollpreis..., die graben dem Retail-Markt offenen Auges ihr eigenes Grab.... oder zählen auf Sammler wie mich, die ein Spiel gerne mit Handbuch und Disks in den Händen halten möchten und ein ansprechendes Cover, das sich gut auf dem Regal macht. The Evil Within steht zb. ganz vorne, weil es echt cool aussieht..... 20 Euro, so eine Frechheit
> 
> Ich musste allerdings erst unlängst staunen, als ich das Red Faction Armageddon beim Cosmos um €29,90 gesehen hatte... wer das noch zu dem Preis kauft ist echt selber schuld



Handbuch? DU meinst den einseitigen Wisch, der auf die Website verweißt?  Kauf dir eine leere DVD Hülle, druck das cover auf hochglanzpapier aus und stells dir ins Regal 

Ja Retail ist ganz schön frech, da seh ich ein Arkham City für 40€ wenn es schon 10 malfür 5€ im sale war. Und dann wird sich über sinkende Retailverkäufe beschwert.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. November 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie immer solltet ihr aber, wenn ihr ein Spiel kaufen wollt, dann mit anderen Plattformen vergleichen. The Evil Within gibt es mit dem 20% Rabatt Code auf Green Man Gaming z.B. schon für 13,60€ (Siehe Schnäppchen-Thread hier im Forum).



Wo finde ich den threat?


----------



## McDrake (28. November 2014)

http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...dget-und-andere-angebote-177.html#post9803512

Zum Thema selber:
Ich weiss ehrlich nicht, warum ich heutzutage noch ein Spiel zum Release kaufen soll.
Gibts irgend EINEN Grund, abgesehen von der Unterstützung des Publishers?


----------



## MichaelG (28. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Handbuch? DU meinst den einseitigen Wisch, der auf die Website verweißt?  Kauf dir eine leere DVD Hülle, druck das cover auf hochglanzpapier aus und stells dir ins Regal
> 
> Ja Retail ist ganz schön frech, da seh ich ein Arkham City für 40€ wenn es schon 10 malfür 5€ im sale war. Und dann wird sich über sinkende Retailverkäufe beschwert.



Jemand mit einer schwachen Internetleitung hat dann natürlich leider sprichwörtlich den "Brettschiss". Entweder er verzichtet oder beißt in den sauren Apfel und legt die 40 EUR auf die Theke. Das hängt noch nicht mal vom Preis des Publishers ab. Der Händler will den ursprünglichen Preis einkassieren. Das ist die Sauerei.


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> http://forum.pcgames.de/allgemeine-...dget-und-andere-angebote-177.html#post9803512
> 
> Zum Thema selber:
> Ich weiss ehrlich nicht, warum ich heutzutage noch ein Spiel zum Release kaufen soll.
> Gibts irgend EINEN Grund, abgesehen von der Unterstützung des Publishers?



Preorder DLC. 
Nein, gibt es abgesehen von Ungeduld eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gibts irgend EINEN Grund, abgesehen von der Unterstützung des Publishers?



nein.
mal von ce's und ähnlichem abgesehen natürlich.
der preisverfall ist zu extrem und -behaupte ich- auch nicht sonderlich gesund auf dauer.


----------



## McDrake (28. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein.
> mal von ce's und ähnlichem abgesehen natürlich.
> der preisverfall ist zu extrem und -behaupte ich- auch nicht sonderlich gesund auf dauer.


Jup die CEs.
Das ist wirklich das Einzige.

Ich bin ja inzwischen so weit, dass ich keine Games mehr über 10€ kaufe bei STEAM.
Und wenn man Geduld hat, bekommt man da wirklich coole Spiele, wie zur Zeit Bioshock oder DeusEx.

Ja, wenn das alle so machen würden wie ich wäre das sicherlich nicht gesund.

Wobei ich das auch so mache, weil ich zZ ein wenig aufs Geld schauen muss und andererseits einfach gar nicht so viel Zeit habe
alle Titel zu spielen die ich möchste.
Ich überlege mir jetzt drei mal, ob ich das Spiel auch durchspeilen will und schaue mir an, was sonst noch in meiner Bibliothek rumlungert.
So spiele ich zZ Overlord 2 durch


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ja Retail ist ganz schön frech, da seh ich ein Arkham City für 40€ wenn es schon 10 malfür 5€ im sale war. Und dann wird sich über sinkende Retailverkäufe beschwert.


 Klarer Fall eines Ladens mit "damals mal eine Fuhre eingekauft und seitdem den Preis kaum mehr angepasst", denn Arkham City gab es sehr wohl, auch schon mehrfach, für nen Zehner im stationären Handel - vlt. kostet es sogar inzwischen durchgehend nen Zehner, wenn die Ladenbetreiber da ein wenig aufpassen mit den Preisen. Bei Saturn ist zB das neuere Arkham Origins für nur 15€ verzeichnet, und Arkham City würdest Du als Download für 8€ bekommen (genau wie bei Steam selbst). 


@Rome 2: ach so, ich dachte es sei wie bei Shogun&co, dass man ein Rundenlimit hat.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Klarer Fall eines Ladens mit "damals mal eine Fuhre eingekauft und seitdem den Preis kaum mehr angepasst", denn Arkham City gab es sehr wohl, auch schon mehrfach, für nen Zehner im stationären Handel - vlt. kostet es sogar inzwischen durchgehend nen Zehner, wenn die Ladenbetreiber da ein wenig aufpassen mit den Preisen. Bei Saturn ist zB das neuere Arkham Origins für nur 15€ verzeichnet, und Arkham City würdest Du als Download für 8€ bekommen (genau wie bei Steam selbst).


Ich habe Arkham Asylum Goty und Arkham City Goty schon ewig aus dem WB Humble Bundle, weiß gar nicht mehr was man dafür hinlegen musste vielleicht 3 oder 4€.


----------

